# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Casting a Japanese concrete bathtub in situ

## paladin

Hey all! 
I have an oddly sized ensuite attached to one of my bedrooms. It measures 1240 wide by 2600 long. There is a bifold door in one of the 1240 walls and a window in the 1240 wall opposite. 
The room is on the lower level of the house, so is on a concrete slab. Walls are besser block, with the exception of the exterior wall (the one with the window in it) which is brick veneer. 
At present there is a shower recess up against the window. 
I'm wanting to put in a Japanese style tub - ie one that will be the full width of the room and about 900mm wide (IE: 1240 x 900 exterior dimentsions). It seems the logical choice for a space this small, making up in depth (550mm or so) what it doesn't have in width/length. 
At the moment I'm toying with either: 
1. Casting a concrete tub in situ, waterproofing thoroughly and tiling. You can see the sort of idea I'm going for here: http://www.onlinetips.org/concrete-bathtubs . This would involve making a monolithic pour of all four walls (supported by existing walls on three sides) and base. I would then need to waterproof with a liquid membrane and tile. 
or 
2. Doing more or less the same as the above, but essentially just casting a concrete wall across the width of the room (with reo anchored into the walls and floor) and then lining it with fibreglass. The attraction here would be that the concrete wall would be providing lateral support only and that the fibreglass tub would be a completely self-sealed unit. 
Taps and so on are above the height of the bath. There is an existing waste in the floor I'd extend up to the level of the new bottom of the tub. 
I'm wondering what y'all think. I've never done anything like either of the two above jobs before and am wondering if I'm missing something obvious and this is a silly idea. Any ideas are most appreciated. 
Thanks heaps! 
Craig.

----------


## paladin

Layout plan if it helps

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Given that a Japanese style bath in the size you want can be had from these guys http://www.japanesebath.com.au/ for around $600.......and they have a Brisbane agent....then I'd be looking seriously at them rather than a big chunk of concrete.

----------


## paladin

> Given that a Japanese style bath in the size you want can be had from these guys http://www.japanesebath.com.au/ for around $600.......and they have a Brisbane agent....then I'd be looking seriously at them rather than a big chunk of concrete.

  Thanks heaps for that. Yeah, I've seen that web site already but actually prefer the look of a fairly chunky bath if it's going to be a Japanese style. I appreciate the thought, though!

----------


## kombiman

You _could_ do it but a bespoke piece like that will be a lot of work to box up a mold, a plug for the middle and then get the mixes inc additives spot on and exactly the same for each load.  Poured in one go with a vibrator and a lot of luck and skill to have no voids. 
If you're up for it and up to it go for it. :2thumbsup:

----------


## nev25

This may be of some help  http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=73615

----------


## paladin

Thanks Kombiman. I'm a VW person myself  :Smilie:  Not in the bad little buggers, are you? Out of interest, what sort of additives would you go for personally in the concrete? 
Nev, thanks heaps for the link. I hadn't seen that thread. I have to admit that the tub in that pic looks a little stark, and I agree that it doesn't look too comfortable. Methinks I need to put some thought into how exactly she'll look and feel so she isn't too brutal.  
Do you know how they waterproofed that one? I've read conflicting info about the best way to do it and I'm a cautious chap.

----------


## seriph1

Love the idea but feel that while the concrete theme would work no problem, I prefer wood  -  not that concrete can't be made to look spectacular too! I really like these Ofuro 
I really like the idea of stones around the perimeter, so if the wood ever finally leaks at all, it can be simply drained through them.

----------


## paladin

Thanks Steve! 
They're gorgeous, aren't they? I wonder how one goes about making such a thing, or if it's a job best left entirely to the experts. From what I understand the bases of wooden Ofuros tend to rot out and that they need to be kep full of water - but I absolutely agree that they look absolutely lovely (and feel quite good too). 
C.

----------


## seriph1

Nothing hard about making them .... just needs the right sort of timber, right type of joins and as you mentioned, the right attitude to wear and tear. 
Personally, I think one of these would be a stunning inclusion in any home, especially a classic period home (that's what I design)  -  I can just see it surrounded by old stuff. 
BTW there are faucets available in the US that look like the bamboo water outlets often seen with Ofuros. Thinking about it more, you could just run a piece of copper tube into an actual piece of bamboo cut at an angle at one end and adapt a flick mixer's guts .... fun project -  see pics 
Also: http://cgi.ebay.com/Oil-Rubbed-Bronz...|293:1|294:200 
and available to Australia: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Luxury-Bamboo...3286.m20.l1116

----------


## seriph1

have to be honest though  -  I'd LOVE to use this faucet in this application .... too kool fer skool   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5gbvz_kohler-karbon-faucet-design-present_creation"]Dailymotion - Kohler Karbon Faucet Design Presentation - a Art et CrÃ©ation video[/ame]

----------


## paladin

Thanks again, Steve! I really appreciate the thought. Design ideas were exactly what I was hoping for here. And those links are very thoughtful. 
You've got me thinking now  :Smilie:  I actually have quite a few types of clumping bamboo growing in the yard (fantastic screen/hedge plants if anyone needs hedges fast - and easy to trim to a set height). So I could grab some to clad the shower arm etc. I was thinking of a natural stone surround for the tub so it might just work. 
I have to say I have a soft spot for period homes. How lucky you are to work with them for a living  :Smilie:  My last couple of renos were 100+ year old Queenslanders. I'm now stuck with an enormous 60s orange brick box that I'm working hard softening the edges of.

----------


## seriph1

no worries  -  post some pics of the exterior of your home - you never know what ideas may come

----------


## kombiman

> Thanks again, Steve! I really appreciate the thought. Design ideas were exactly what I was hoping for here. And those links are very thoughtful. 
> You've got me thinking now  I actually have quite a few types of clumping bamboo growing in the yard (fantastic screen/hedge plants if anyone needs hedges fast - and easy to trim to a set height). So I could grab some to clad the shower arm etc. I was thinking of a natural stone surround for the tub so it might just work. 
> I have to say I have a soft spot for period homes. How lucky you are to work with them for a living  My last couple of renos were 100+ year old Queenslanders. I'm now stuck with an enormous 60s orange brick box that I'm working hard softening the edges of.

  where are you? 
Stafford hts here

----------

